# air assisted airless sprayer



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi everyone, been a while since I was last on here. I am looking for advice on a new sprayer or perhaps two. 

Here is my current set up. I have a larger gas powered Spray Tech, clutch / piston type, two guns and a real work horse for my larger commercial type exterior type jobs. Its about 10 years old and has been rebuilt once about 2 years ago. it has had a ton of paint through it and I have been very happy with it. 

I had a Graco Nova 395, about 15 years old and had been rebuilt, bit the dust a few weeks ago and so it has now been retired, not putting any more money in it. 

Finally I have an entry level hvlp (Titan Flexspray) it's ok but not very refined, performance suffers when spraying heavier latex paints. 

I find myself in the market for replacing my 395 and hvlp. Will one of the Graco Fine Finish II air assisted airless sprayers replace both of these machines? What i want is the ability to spray trim, doors, shutters etc and also switch off the air and just spray a ceiling etc in normal airless mode. 

I plan to also replace my larger gas powered sprayer next year and keep the spray tech as a solid performing back up sprayer. Haven't decided whether to go with one of the hydraulic units or not. 

I am not spraying everyday as by far the majority of our work is occupied homes and I am old school. 
I appreciate any input. Martin.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't find that the finish with the air assist is as nice as an HVLP or conventional set up, but if you want an all in one I'd go for the Graco 595 air assisted airless. You can turn the compressor off, and spray just about anything outside of epoxies and elastomerics


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

I would go with 2 separate units. Graco 490 for interior and small exterior jobs, and a dedicated HVLP unit for finesse work. Haven't checked prices lately but IIRC both the units combined aren't much more than the FF2.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought the OPs idea was pretty good. I don't have an AAA but id rather have that over hvlp. And that's coming from someone with a really good hvlp.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

It would work. I would also get the 595 AAA if you are going to use it as a 2 in 1 setup. I would also get a separate gun and hose for when you are not using the compressor. The G40 is not meant for high production spraying.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

for me i like a dedicated air assisted sprayer like the Binks Comet 4/12 air assisted with a binks AA1500 gun

it's a true air assisted sprayer we use for cabinets, gives a beautiful finish

no you can't flip a switch and spray like a airless but the fine finish is unbeatable

here is the link for more info

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/kitchen-cabinet-painting-orlando-fl-34377/




.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like that rig RPF. What is the source for compressed air? Sorry, I didn't read the whole thread.


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies, swapping out the hose and gun for airless operation makes a lot of sense. 
Thanks again, Martin.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> for me i like a dedicated air assisted sprayer like the Binks Comet 4/12 air assisted with a binks AA1500 gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that's not really a portable- friendly unit?


----------



## dirtyjeep01 (Dec 19, 2015)

I use a capsray 105 for spray stain and lacquer. Aaa multifinish for latex trim and raw Mdf shelving. Titan 440 for prime . I was debating have a ball valve switch with a regular gun and the other side attached to the g40 gun. Swap between wb lacquer and latex. Would you think I run the risk of shooting bits of latex when switching between guns


----------

